# RATE OF TWIST QUESTION



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

I'VE GOT A ROSSI 223, RATE OF TWIST IS 1 IN 12. I'VE GOT A BOX OF WINCHESTER CXP1 VARMINTS. THE BOX SAYS THIS AMMUNITION IS DESIGNED FOR 1 IN 9 OR SLOWER TWIST BARRELS.
QUESTION: WHICH IS SLOWER 1 IN 12 OR 1 IN 9 ??????


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The higher the number the slower the twist, ie a 1 in 12" means the rifling will twist at a rate of ONE revolution in 12" of Barrel whereas a 1 in 9" twist means the rifling will twist at a rate of ONE revolution in 9" of Barrel.

Larry


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

THANKS A LOT SDHANDGUNNER..


----------

